# SAP Contracting in Turkey



## Jim.Longworth (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

I have been contacted about a possible contract in Istanbul, Turkey.

What can anyone tell me about safety and security currently in Istanbul? 
Would you recommend hotel and weekend trips home or apartment and less frequent trips home? How much could I expect to pay for a 2 bed apartment?
If my UK company is paid by the agency, can any Turkish taxes apply?
What happens if the end-client does not do the necessary visa?

If someone can point me to a url where the current answers can by found, I would appreciate that as well as any direct answers.

Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## filth_grinder (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Jim,

Istanbul is a really really cosmopolit city and can be too dangerous but in the same time can be the safiest place of the world. It depends only your accurate about where you should have not been in wrong time. But easily you can enjoy your life with night clubs, bars etc. easily in popular areas such as Taksim, Kadikoy, Besiktas and almost all along Bosphorus on two sides of it. Day time is almost alla round of Istanbul is safe. But night times some suburbs especially can be dangerous for an expat who is hanging out alone or with gf.

There are a lot of calm & silent regions in Istanbul and you can easily continue to your life without having even one single trouble commonly. Renting house in Istanbul is almost impossible due to extremely high rent fees and only multi-millioners can do mostly iwo Bosphorus area. That's why most of people are living in flats. I also strongly suggest to continue with a flat. Average rent fees for 2 roomed flats in mid-rated locations such as Kadikoy, Besiktas, Taksim etc. I can say roughly around 700 - 800 TL /month. These flats are generally old buildings and apartements are closer to eachother and streets are tighter. But these locations good to live on and they are close to city center.

Istanbul is divided in two sections as asian and european side via bosphorus and it's very very important in considering the place to live because of horrible traffic to pass or truely not to pass the bosphorus bridges  First of all try to arrange your house in the side where your company located so you eleminate passing the bridges frequently. My personal opinion is asian side is more relaxed and comfortable to live commonly. But opposite is also true for some exepcitional locations / regions. 

Normally in Turkey If a Turkish company/agency is paying to a foreign company/agency for workmanship / consultancy as far as I know no any tax is charged from Turkish authorities. But double check it maybe I'm wrong.

About the visa I think you should get your visa through the end-client otherwise It's too difficult to get working visa in Turkey for expats.


----------



## Jim.Longworth (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Filth_Grinder,

Thanks for the local perspective, that is very useful.

I wonder whether there is any ex-pat perspective?

Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## filth_grinder (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't think that expat communities exist in Istanbul. I am living here more than 10 years.

But expats are living in towns which I mentioned above randomly.


----------

